# Characater coding i UTF-8?

## numerodix

Ok, sprawa w tym że nie wszystkie strony podają odpowiedni character set i wyskakują niewłaściwe znaki wtedy jak są użyte specjalne litery języka. Np. polskie forum tutaj nie ma osobnej deklaracji charset więc Mozilla nie wie że ma się przestawić. Wydaje mi się że sprawę dałoby się rozwiązać w prosty sposób poprzez przestawienia na UTF-8 (Unicode), ale to również pokazuje te złe znaki. Macie może doświadczenie w tej dziedzinie?

----------

